# Classical music similar to Worlds of Wonder



## Wibben (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm trying to find classical music that has a similar style to the "mischievous" and whimsical pieces from Worlds of Wonder by Audiomachine for score study. "Peculiar Magic", "Unruly Underlings" and "Be careful what you wish for" in particular has that mood I'd like to learn. 

Peculiar Magic 

"In the hall of the mountain king" is the only thing that I've found that comes close. I know some of you might have worked on Worlds of Wonder, if so, hats off! I adore the album. Perhaps you could share some of your inspirations? 

Thanks in advance


----------

